# Cadel's bodyguard



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Is he the same guy who worked for Lance? Or are all body guards who guard top GC contenders large and bald?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes. Also worked for Vino. Says Cadel is the nicest of the three & 'too nice for cycling.'


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

danielc said:


> Is he the same guy who worked for Lance? Or are all body guards who guard top GC contenders large and bald?












According to cyclingfans.com he is former Belgian policeman Serge Borle who indeed did serve as bodyguard to Lance Armstrong for several years.


----------



## thespoonman (Mar 19, 2006)

By former policeman you mean retired navy seal and hitman...?


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats a big dude


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Look at the size of his head. I bet he has a huge pillow.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

I bet he could get Steven Seagal for cheaper. I don't think he's busy with movies.


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

thespoonman said:


> By former policeman you mean retired navy seal and hitman...?


LOL! I don't know... just quoting cyclingfans.com on that. But he certainly doesn't look like someone to mess with... and live to tell about it I mean. :wink5: 

Patti


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

*What does he put on his CV?*

-Experience guarding men in yellow!


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

roadie92 said:


> Thats a big dude



He's not that big....I'm easily that big, and I was in the Navy.....

Maybe I could work next year at the tour as a bodyguard.....Hmmm...


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Is it me or.......*

Not trying to be mean or anything but,

Is one of your ears lower than the other????
or maybe it's just the angle of the camera or ???


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

no chuck norris jokes... unbelievable. It's been like 11 posts.


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

Patti said:


> According to cyclingfans.com he is former Belgian policeman Serge Borle


Correct spelling Serge Borlée. Not a former policeman but current Chief Inspector in Brussels. He also used to be soigneur but is now exclusively body guard or as he calls it: take-care-of-business-guy.


----------



## havnmonkey (Jun 21, 2008)

Chuck Norris was LA's original bodyguard... But he saw Lance in tights and promptly kicked him in the testacles...Lance may have lost one of his boyz, but enough badazzness rubbed off onto him to win 7 TDF's... Now riders are tested for up to 6 degrees of Chuck Norris!!!


Was that good enough???


----------



## chopsuuy (May 21, 2008)

If I ever need a bodyguard, will get one of them Mafia hitman, mess with me you swim with the fishes.....bari bing bari bang


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

You could protect those in yellow from those animals with long lensed-cameras.


----------



## goose04 (Jun 16, 2002)

thats the dude out of the movie hitman?! haha


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

he only looks big when hes standing next to cadel....

Chad


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd hire Vinnie Jones


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*Wow*



physasst said:


> He's not that big....I'm easily that big, and I was in the Navy.....
> 
> Maybe I could work next year at the tour as a bodyguard.....Hmmm...



Sweet, I didn't know Jesse 'the body' Ventura was a member here!:thumbsup: (who coincidentally was a Seal)


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*



physasst said:


> He's not that big....I'm easily that big, and I was in the Navy.....
> 
> Maybe I could work next year at the tour as a bodyguard.....Hmmm...


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Well*



mtbykr said:


> Sweet, I didn't know Jesse 'the body' Ventura was a member here!:thumbsup: (who coincidentally was a Seal)



I live in Minnesota too.....(coincidentally was assigned to a Force Recon unit) 

Maybe he's my long lost brother


----------



## TheBugMan (Nov 27, 2007)

Didn't you bounce on Jerry Springer?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

physasst said:


> He's not that big....I'm easily that big, and I was in the Navy.....
> 
> Maybe I could work next year at the tour as a bodyguard.....Hmmm...


You know buddy, come to think of it, I've never seen Cadel's bodyguard and you in the same place at the same time!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

At tour of quinhai lake you'd have to hire Jet Li, or that big guy'd get his ars kicked.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

there's a video of him on velonews and there is also a replay of Cadel's fifi slap on a journo. I know, I know, Cadel was injured and all but the his voice, demeanour, then the slap, it's just too much for me... freakish !


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Velonews TV has a good interview with the bodyguard. He is a Belgium policeman who guards famous cyclists for his vacation.


----------

